# nanoAVR HD



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Good evening,

I have had my nanoAVR HD for a while now. It works really well but it has HDMI 1.4 and some of my gear does not work on it. Is there anything comparable out there? I prefer something that works with REW.

Thank you in advance.

Cleveland


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

NanoAVR HD Discontinued


----------

